# WSM with Digi Q II.



## Dawgs80 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thinking about buying this set-up (WSM with Digi Q II) If I go with this can any one let me know if this set up has been used in competition and if so how did it compete and hold up?I have been using a large off set around the house that we built several years ago but I have gotten interested in competing and the WSM so far has the most appeal to me.Let me know what you guy's think.Thanks in advance. 
Keith


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't compete but I've used a WSM with a guru for years. Nothing to worry about, set it and forget it!


----------

